# Windows Vista Stinks(My personal review)



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

Well I tested the Windows Vista Beta 2 for about a week before it quit working compltely and gave me errors everytime I started it up. It is no different than xp except its looks and the media center is exacly the same. The reliable is worse than xp, you very frequently get messages saying that some start-up file is missing and that the program has stop responding giving you the choice to end now. Microsoft is doing a horrible job at making the operating systems revolutionary. I personnally do not like the setup of the start menu and microsoft has used the same basics(Taskbar with start button) for a very long time now clear back from Windows 95. I know that this is a beta but its design is no good. I would not consider upgrading to vista and only would take it if it came with a new pc I bought but im not wasting $200 on something that is pretty much like xp.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i personally think that vista is rather nice & pretty, and it has been as stable for me as xp. other than small compatibilty issues with some older apps, it has been a very usable os for me for the last month and a half.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's slow for me... but it does work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is stable,takes a bit of getting used to,i have not found it to be slow but running it on rebuilt computer for vista


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Dai, upgarding to Vista will soon mean having to pay for the upgrade. Is it _really_ worth it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to me it is,although it may take time depending on the price


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am running the 32bit and the 64bit and I like them both. Vista is still in Beta so it will only get better. Rating it's performance now would be stupid. Once it is released and the major hardware suppliers have refined there drivers i think vista will shine. I will be upgrading when I can afford a copy of ultimate but think that i will still keep my system as dual boot.
I personally give Vista the thumbs up.


----------

